# Top site for PROMO products



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

Interested in what you guys think is the best company to go for for promotional products for my brand such as lighters, pens, coasters, mugs, etc.? Any suggestions is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

MIAMIMONEY said:


> Interested in what you guys think is the best company to go for for promotional products for my brand such as lighters, pens, coasters, mugs, etc.? Any suggestions is appreciated, thank you.


Gozo Promo - GOZO PROMO - PROMOTIONAL, APPAREL, BANNERS


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm looking for Classic bic lighters...


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

MIAMIMONEY said:


> I'm looking for Classic bic lighters...


Such as this? 
Gozo Promo - BIC J26 Maxi Lighter BICLighter - LTR


----------



## jainekta (Mar 12, 2015)

Made some proper research on search engines, look for similar kind of companies which are selling their products and you can also refer them. Also, just would like to ask is there any kind of special requirement for this where you want to promote or any specific budget? so that I can give you more specific answer.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

Gozo seems a little steep on the lighters. I have seen cheaper.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Search at Distributor Central http://distributorcentral.com/websites/DistributorCentral/default.cfm


----------



## Alan3129 (Nov 28, 2014)

Try gandasales.com . They should be able to help.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Leeds Promotions Home - Leeds


----------



## alexpk (Mar 14, 2019)

better to research about it before taking the decision, so many available but you need to more careful.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

alexpk said:


> better to research about it before taking the decision, so many available but you need to more careful.


Would it count as research if he went to his most trusted website and asked the members?


----------

